
Browser Fingerprinting Tech Works Across Different Browsers for the First Time - m_walden
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/internet/new-online-fingerprinting-technique-works-across-browsers
======
ramon
The source: [https://github.com/Song-
Li/cross_browser/](https://github.com/Song-Li/cross_browser/)

